

Ask HN: How do you understand the evolution of social communications on the web? - mrwnmonm

i mean the movement from forums,chat-groups to social-networks,bookmarking-sites to specialized networks. how people used them and use them now? why this movements happened?, i want to figure out the direction of this evolution, what this movements means, it could tell us how people really want to use the internet to communicate
======
sharemywin
There's all kinds of different use cases for each. people use facebook for
totally different reasons than a forum.

